# Can't sleep after a late night protein shake?



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I took a protein shake last night about 30 minutes before going to bed, and ended up tossing and turning for hours. A couple of things happened that evening that might have got my mind racing a bit, so I can't 100% put it down to the whey until I try it again.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Casein protein is better before you go to bed due to its slower acting capacity


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I heard that before, might look more into it. Although my reason for taking the shake late at night was just to top up my protein levels for that day. I had my last proper meal at about 8pm and decided that over the course of the day I hadn't got close enough to my target protein per day (1.5 x my body weight in KG - which is 1.5 x 70 = 105g). So I took the shake last thing to make up the shortfall. Slightly going off my original question, but is this strategy sound? (I'm not overly concerned about my body getting catablic whilst I'm aslpee, just want to get my daily allowance).


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

protein requirement to build is 1.5-2 grams per lb of body weight not kilos.

So you should be looking at around 231grams and up.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

my book is saying 1.4 -1.8 grams of protein per kg of bodyweight per day.

Based on 231 grams, I'd need to eat the equivalent of 7.5 beef fillet steaks per day (105 gram portions of steak). It doesn't sound right, but I'm open to being corrected...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Bodybuilding.com - Calculate Your Recomended Protein Intake! - Bodybuilding.com

Hence why the need for frequent meals

You can get 40grams in one shake!


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm still not convinced. That's the equivalent of 29 (size 2) eggs per day.

I would need to eat 9 protein-rich meals per day to get 231 grams of protein. Doesn't stack up.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say 1g protein to 1lb body weight absolute minimum. Try to get more if possible.

I weigh 245lb and I aim for 300g protein per day.


----------



## Greyphantom1466868007 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also take in about 250-300g protien a day at 110kg this is slightly low... I usually get 50-100g of protein in a meal, depending on the timing of the meal and what I am eating... I often have a shake right before bed and so far its not kept me up... um I mean awake...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

for building, the general rule is yes 1 gram per pound ...

but this is pound of lean muscle mass ...

for this you have to have a fairly accurate measure of your BF %

for example if you weigh 70 kgs or 154lbs and you BF% was say 15% ...

154lbs x 0.15 = 23lbs of fat

154lbs - 23lbs = 131lbs of lean muscle mass

1.5 x 131lbs = 197 grams of protein required a day

spread over 6 meals = approx 32 grams of protein every meal

as you have said, to get all this protein from food is very difficult ...

that is why we supplement with shakes and bars, but getting a good protein source is equally as important

as regards the restlessness ... was your shake an all in one with any stimulants in it, like caffeine, taurine or other compound?

these should not be taken less than than 6 hours before bed


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

stavs said:


> I'm still not convinced. That's the equivalent of 29 (size 2) eggs per day.
> 
> I would need to eat 9 protein-rich meals per day to get 231 grams of protein. Doesn't stack up.


3 shakes at 40g per serving is 120g your half way ther my friend with 4/5 little meals high in protein....... Peace of p1ss


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we`re not here to convince you stavs...

protein shakes dont keep you awake..

just a fertile imagination.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

I tried it again last night - it was better than the night before but still felt more alert than usual. The product is extreme whey - there is no stimulants in there, and I think its a great product so far, must be something about me and whey? or as Cal says, a fertile imagination...

BTW, I hope this doesn't come across as too argumentative and more in the spirit of healthy debate, my book says;

"TOO MUCH PROTEIN

Consuming more than 1.8 g protein/kg body weight/day will not make you stronger or more muscular. In a study of strength athletes carried out as McMaster Universtity, Ontario, athletes consuming either 1.4g/kg body weight/day or 2.3g/kg body weight/day experienced similar increases in muscle mass. Those with the higher protein intake gained no further benefits. Once your optimal intake has been reached, additional protein is not converted into muscle.

- the complete guide to strength training by Anita Bean."

At the moment, I'm more prepared to believe her than a website such as bodybuilding.com which has an obvious vested interest in the sales of protein powder.

But I'd be happy to hear other views.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

How about I was getting nowhere until I wrote my diet out and saw I was only getting around 180g of protein a day. When I increased it I saw a change within a week. I don't believe studies either.

Your choice. But I could get 100g in two meals.

I think it is not about what you get in a day but having a constant supply throughout. 40g a meal does it easy.

Choice is yours in the end


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre head is a bit wired from the day and you even vaguely think protein powder is that anabolic i suspect this is self inflicted bud.

btw no one ever said a bobdybuilding diet was healthy..

i do think theres a safe upper limit to protein intake but that its higher than 2g per pound of BW...)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

On a side note, 8 times Mr Olympia, Lee Haney would stop training for about 3-4 months after the contest and eat a normal low protein diet, then when preparing for the Olympia he said he only took in 1g per pound of muscle, about 240g. Unbelievable, the guy was a genetic freak.


----------



## Greyphantom1466868007 (Feb 26, 2011)

one study says yay, one says nay, one says maybe... personally I find that when I up my protein intake strength and mass increase well... also I dont believe much of what the pros say... apparently they are all natural and just do loads of training and eating to get as big as they do...


----------



## Ian ST (Mar 14, 2010)

NO WAY can a whey protein drink keep you awake at night.

you'll have to look at other things, i.e. stress, issues at work etc.


----------



## IanSmith52 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have better to reduce some of meal and you can get 40 gm easily from shake and hence it could be perfect diet and you cam sleep well.


----------

